# Weatherford Hall



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 17, 2012)

slightly larger:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/mushroomx/WeatherfordHallv3.jpg

CC welcome


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's another shot I took earlier in the afternoon that I just got around to processing.

Slightly larger here:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/mushroomx/WeatherfordEarlierv2.jpg


----------



## Bynx (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the first shot could be spectacular if you had made an exposure for those god awful bright lights in the front. With a proper exposure you could actually see the bulbs themselves.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's the lowest exposure @ 1/10 second... Probably should have even gone lower than that...


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 21, 2012)

I like them, looks like it could be tilted to the left downwards a little. I agree with Bynx with the lights but looking at your low exposure its strange that only one light  in the front is showing and the other is not.?? You could only correct the lights that are showing. In the second picture I think the grass is to bright compared to the other parts of the photo and the image could use some slight warming. I love the sky in the second one though! The way the bright sun creeps through behind the building through the clouds, I also like that you can see through the building to the back. Personally looking back at your other HDR's I think these ones are a step up in processing. I have spent more time looking at these two images than the other ones you have posted. A little bit of haloing in the second image on the Right tree and in the first image around the top left of the highest part of the building but sometimes its hard to completely remove all it all without sacrificing some detail and overall appearance in the global image.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 23, 2012)

Worked on it a little more:


----------



## gunnyz39 (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Great photo and awesome editing skills.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 30, 2012)

gunnyz39 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Great photo and awesome editing skills.



Thanks gunnyz39


----------

